# Came acorss a dog on Petfinder.....



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

And saw this guy:
Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Belgian Shepherd Dog Sheepdog | Poway, CA | LAZLO.

It could just be my mins playing tricks on me, but this guy looks so much like Tanner. The face is just so much like him. I continued looking and continue to see other Belgian Sheepdogs(or Belgian Groenendaels). I even did a image search, and he looks relatively similar too. I don't know if my eyes are playing tricks on me or what.

I know he isn't well bred, and doesn't have the muzzle of a Groenendels, but could it be possible Tanner is half GSD and Half Belgian Sheepdog? He was listed as a GSD Mix at the shelter. He has some characteristics of a GSD, and some of a Belgian Sheepdog. I have read some stuff on their personalities and appearance Tanner fits the personality trait for them on some levels such as Tanner's fur is stiff and thick he has a double coat, also he has white patch(I know some black GSD's have white spots.) and Tanner has white on his feet. Also I haven't really seen PB black GSDs with coats like his. 

As for temperament, he pretty much fits it too. Tanner LOVES to be with us, as soon as he goes outside to do his business he immediately comes back inside. He is very bonded with us and hates it when we leave. He is very affectionate, I know GSDs are too, but sometimes Molly wants to be left alone.lol.

I know I don't know much about Belgian Sheepdogs. But could it be a possiblity that Tanner is a poorly half GSD and half Belgian Groenendael?Or a poorly bred Belgian Groenendale?

I know I made some threads in the past about him and his mix and they didn't end so well. But I am just curious about it. My dad thinks he is a Belgian Sheepdog. But I am curious what you guys think. I am just asking about this. I am hoping and trying not to get this to go the way the others did. I am just wondering THAT IS ALL.

For those who are wondering, he did seem a little fat, but he has lost most of it, and has a nice tuck. He wasn't that overweight, plus he does have a lot of hair. He get him groomed and we brush him and we take off alot of hair and his coat is just as thick and big, but nicer and cleaner.

I am just curious about it thats all. I was thinking about joining a Belgian Shepherd forum and asking people there, but I don't know. I know some people here have Belgians and was wondering your opinion.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

Maybe it's just me, but the dog in the petfinder ad just looks like a normal, purebred black german shepherd to me.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I was wondering that too. But then I started looking at PB Belgian Sheepdogs on google and looking at breeder websites, and he looks somewhat like them.

I wish they didn't only come in black.lol


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Says mix too- huh? You could have Tanner's DNA tested. The tests aren't the best yet, but it could be a start. Can you post a large pic of Tanner thats recent?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The eyes look a little funny for a GSD in the last pic, almost wolfish. That's probably just me though.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Zoeys mom said:


> Says mix too- huh? You could have Tanner's DNA tested. The tests aren't the best yet, but it could be a start. Can you post a large pic of Tanner thats recent?


Yep mix. I was thinking of having his DNA tested, but I heard people who did them and got crazy results.lol.

I made a thread recently with more updated pcitures of both dogs, here it is:
http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...tures/142833-molly-tanner-park-pic-heavy.html

It has update pictures for both dogs.

Saw this girl, she looks more Belgian:
http://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/16383203


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

If that dog has any Belgian Shepherd in it I'll eat my hat. The listing people have figured out that if they put a more "exotic" breed then people will look at it. I get a ton of emails from people asking me to look at petfinder listing for Beauceron mixes and even Lancashire Heeler mixes and I can tell at a glance that 99.9% of the Beauce mixes listed are Rotty or Dobie mixes. But people want something special and will believe it and go adopt it. I have a good friend who I used to show with for years that was a Belgian Shepherd person(she competed in obedience). The only Belgian Shepherd quality that dog has is the color black. No mane or ruff, the head is all wrong. Looks like a GSD or GSD mix of some sort.


----------



## Lesley1905 (Aug 25, 2010)

I think he looks like a solid black GSD also! He's cute


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Yea, I am thinking he is just a regular black GSD. His muzzle isn't as narrow or long as a Belgian. He was brought in as a stray originally, so who knows. his coat is thicker than Molly's and is like that year around. His coat doesn't seem like a LH GSD either, but he could just be a poorly bred one. Would have been nice to his parents, that would help.lol

Doesn't make me love him less.=) 

I am looking for breed specific rescues(not many), maybe they have something. I posted some GSDs that were PB GSDs but were listed as Mixes because they aren't the standard Black & Tan stock coat.

And Tanner is laying next to me on my bed as I type this.=)


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

The recent girl I just posted could just be a LH Black GSD, but she was listed on a Belgian Shepherd rescue. She is cute and I want her.lol


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Looks pure GSD to me....


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

the posting looks like a gsd to me as well, maybe mixed with "something", but I see no belgian in there.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

yea after looking at him again, I do see mostly GSD.

My dad was saying Tanner was a Belgian Sheepdog, and it just got me thinking.

Thanks anyways.=)

Totally off topic: Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

The dog on Petfinder, his listing says he was found on the side of the highway. It's much more likely he is a GSD or a GSD mix than a Groenendael, which are fairly rare and which he doesn't really look like.
I think he's a "Belgian Shepherd" the same way half of the shaggy longhaired tabbies on Petfinder are "Maine *****".

And the same way this dog I fostered was listed by the rescue group on Petfinder as a Greater Swiss Mountain Dog (mix):


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Petfinder is not a good source to see what breeds look like. Most of the dogs labeled as Belgian Sheepdogs or Tervurens are GSD or GSD mixes. I have seen countless LH GSDs labeled as Belgians on Petfinder. I used to send a nice note to the rescue explaining the differences and that the dog did appear to be a purebred, just not a Belgian. I gave up though. I either got a nasty reply or no reply and the dog's listing never changed. 

The first dog without a doubt is not a Belgian. I'd guess likely a GSD or very GSDish mix. Ursie may be a purebred Belgian and has been with the Belgian Rescue Trust since she was pretty young. Ursie

Tanner to me doesn't look like a Belgian at all, other than being black and pointy eared. His coat is not Belgian-like, his head and expression are not Belgian-like and from what I could tell of his build, it is not Belgian-like. 

They have a handy flyer about GSD vs Belgian Sheepdog: Belgian Sheepdog Rescue Trust/Belgian%20Sheepdog%20or%20German%20Shepherd%20Dog.pdf

Belgian Sheepdogs actually come in brown too, technically Tervuren. With AKC registered dogs, brown dogs born to AKC Belgian Sheepdog parents must be registered as brown Belgian Sheepdogs:









The Belgian breeds/varieties also include short haired brown dogs (Malinois) and wired haired brown dogs (laekenois). I have Belgian Sheepdogs but some of them have Tervuren in their pedigrees because intervariety breeding is still done in many other places. A few pictures of my black dogs:


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

bocron said:


> If that dog has any Belgian Shepherd in it I'll eat my hat.


I agree. I know a Belgian Sheep Dog breeder (BSDs are the black dogs, only, in the AKC, aka Groenendaels. The term for all varieties is "Belgian Shepherd"), and she is the person the SPCA calls when they think they have a Belgian Shepherd in the shelter. They never are, poor dogs. 

Our shelter is very good at getting purebred dogs into rescues. All I ever find when I go there are mixes.


----------



## Spiritsmam (Nov 10, 2007)

He looks like a GSD to me also. My Aoibhe was an owner surrender (back yard breeder) who bred their black and tan female to their neighbors "beautiful long haired GSD". Everyone who has seen Aoibhe agrees that the male almost certainly was a Tervuren. Her head is narrower and longer than my other GSD's, she is more dainty, her ears more triangular and boy, does she have a different coat!


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Spiritsmam said:


> He looks like a GSD to me also. My Aoibhe was an owner surrender (back yard breeder) who bred their black and tan female to their neighbors "beautiful long haired GSD". Everyone who has seen Aoibhe agrees that the male almost certainly was a Tervuren. Her head is narrower and longer than my other GSD's, she is more dainty, her ears more triangular and boy, does she have a different coat!


 More than likely the owners who surrendered her did breed their GSD to the neighbors LH GSD. There aren't many Tervs around and certainly not many who's owners believe they are LH GSDs. She sure is pretty though. Not sure what happened to her but feel bad looking at her back legs


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Are Tervs and Groens the same dog almost?

I kind of figured Tanner's chances of being Belgian were low to none. Do PB black GSDs have white on their paws? I haven't really seen any that have. Its mostly on Tanner's back paws.

Here is a picture, its not the best.:


----------



## AgileGSD (Jan 17, 2006)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> Are Tervs and Groens the same dog almost?


 In the rest of the world Tervs, Groenendaels (generically "Belgian Sheepdogs"), Malinois and Laekenois are all varieties of one breed. Intervariety breeding can be done, although there are different rules for this depending on the registry/country. In AKC, they are seen as separate breeds and no intervariety breeding can be done. However, imported dogs (including from Canada) from intervariety breedings are eligible for AKC registration. It just can't be done in the US. One can import three littermate puppies, one brown and two black and AKC will register them as different breeds - the brown as a Terv and the black ones as Belgian Sheepdogs. It's a very unusual situation. Tervs can be and are born in AKC Belgian Sheepdog litters. If they are sold to Canada or registered with UKC they will be registered as Tervs. In AKC they will be registered as Belgian Sheepdogs but have a disqualifying fault of being brown. 



Jessiewessie99 said:


> I kind of figured Tanner's chances of being Belgian were low to none. Do PB black GSDs have white on their paws? I haven't really seen any that have. Its mostly on Tanner's back paws.
> 
> Here is a picture, its not the best.:


 Yes purebred GSDs can have white on their toes and on her chest. I have even seen puppies with white stripes on their noses and white tail tips. The white isn't nearly as noticeable on the black and tans though, once they grow up it sort of blends in.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

I did the DNA analysis on Ezra and it came back as expected. My vet told me that he asked the company doing it to give him 10 free tests for him to send in blindly before he would agree to let them advertise in his office. He sent in 10 samples of 10 patients (with their permission) whose breeds he knew. He even threw in one breed that he thought was pretty rare. Only after they came back and he validated the results would he put the kits out.

It was like $50 bucks. Wouldn't have made any difference to me at all if it had come back that Ez was 100 different things, but it was fun to do and came back that he was Level 1 (over 75%) GSD.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't trust the DNA Tests. I have had people tell me they get the weirdest results.


----------

